# Portsmouth built



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Trying to find out what became of three trawlers built by Vosper Shipbuilder at there broad st yard late 50 /early 60 FD 193 Winmarleigh- Parkroyd-Boston Vanguard any info would be greatful thanks. ED


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Vosper Trawlers.*

Boston Vanguard (245/1957) became Suffolk Enterprise. Parkroyd (310/1960) - no news Im afraid 
Winmarliegh (310/1960) - no newseither.
Sorry !
Bob.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Look here http://www.float-trawlers.lancashire.gov.uk/index.php


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*The Bosuns Watch*

Winmarleigh

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal2/winmar.html

Regards


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

From Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust database
Briefly PARKROYD (301846)(GY465) transferred to Aberdeen 1969 (A161). 1976 to Lowestoft (Colne) as ST. CROIX (LT251). Sold for demolition Gravesend 1986.
Gil


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

And again
WINMARLEIGH (301884)(FD193)(Fleetwood Near Water Trawlers Ltd) nam 1966 Renamed BOSTON HERCULES. 1968 Sold toH.K.F.Trawlers Ltd, Aberdeen (Craig) (A160). Sold to Henderson & Morez, Gravesend with de-commissioning grant paid. 19.10.1985 Sailed Lowestoft for Gravesend in tow of tug Eugenio.
Gil


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

And again
WINMARLEIGH (301884)(FD193)(Fleetwood Near Water Trawlers Ltd). 1966 Renamed BOSTON HERCULES. 1968 Sold to H.K.F.Trawlers Ltd, Aberdeen (Craig) (A160). 1975 Sold to Claridge Trawlers Ltd (Colne) Renamed ST. VINCENT (LT123). 1985 Sold to Henderson & Morez, Gravesend for demolition with de-commissioning grant paid. 19.10.1985 Sailed Lowestoft for Gravesend in tow of tug Eugenio.

Gil


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

BOSTON VANGUARD (5159715).Again briefly.
ST. JAMES (ex Suffolk Enterprise-75, Imprevu-66, Boston Vanguard-62). Converted for offshore platform standby safety 1980. Sold by Claridge Trawlers (Colne), Lowestoft to G.T. Services, Barking (George Tutt) for demolition 1986. Sailed Lowestoft for River Thames under own power 19.8.1986.
Gil


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Forgot to add that ST. CROIX (ex Parkroyd-76) was sold to Henderson & Morez, Gravesend for demolition and sailed Lowestoft 27.7.1986 for River Thames in tow.
Gil


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Hallo Robandbarbara:
Vosper actually built 4 trawlers for Boston.
First out was Boston Vanguard in i think 1957
The in early 60thies they built 3 similar to abowe 
Parkroyd Winmarleigh Hazelbech
Only difference was the bridge front angled forward 

Vospers also converted 2 war built armed trawlers wich they also owned. 

I think they where named Magnolia and Hawthorne

Boston did manage them for Vospers both out of Hull as well as Fleetwood

Both sold abroad one to Holland the other to Norway if my memorie is OK


Firts trawlers in UK to have Dutch made Werkspoor Diesel
Jonleif


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Very quickly. MAYTHORN was ex Tree class armed trawler BLACKTHORN converted by Vospers in 1949, as you say fitted with the first UK Werkspoor a 16-cyl unit. She fished from Fleetwood for a while in early 1950s - I have her landings, before going back to Milford. In Fleetwood she was managed by Robert Bagshaw - Mason Trawlers.
Gil.


----------

